# My Website c:



## AmusedOnion (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm somewhat new to photography, but i love taking pictures. Here's a link to my website BSquared Photos.

Please tell me what you think about my photos and share tips c: 
Thanks


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 21, 2012)

You shouldn't post multiple threads on same subject... against the rules!


----------

